# Meals ideas and recipes for a 1 year old!



## jenniferannex

so does anyone have any meal ideas or recipes for a 1 year old? i want to cook Lily some new things :D shes not fussy and likes everything so please type away :haha:

or if you know any good websites where they have good recipes please share :) thanks xxxx


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Here are two links I have with some recipes on here that I have went by for my lo. It isnt working that great as he is picky but if your lo isnt picky this will be a great life saver. I have them bookmarked. 

I also have chicken fries (sticks of breaded chicken fillets that my lo loves to handle like french fries. He also especially loves rice. So that combines with some diced up cooked carrots would be 3 good food groups with a small glass of milk and voila 4 food groups and healthy, easy and simple for a toddler. My lo eats that lol 

https://babychaser.blogspot.com/2008/01/nutrition-for-toddlers-sample-weekly.html

https://www.wholesometoddlerfood.com/toddlerbreakfast.htm


----------



## mommy2lilmen

BTW I love the second link as it gives ideas for breakfast, lunch dinner etc. Its so neat. The first one to, if you click on her table it is there and a bunch of different ideas . 
Have a go at it. Good luck.


----------



## celine

I have tried a few off the sainsburys website and they are alright!


----------



## RCMC

Just thinking of a few favs in my house...

Mini pizza (half a toasted muffin with some tom sauce spread on then put toppings on like tuna/sweetcorn, ham/mushroom, etc and then add cheese) You can make a big batch and freeze them. 

Mini quiches work well too. 

Spanish Omelette. 

Risotto (can make any type really. Start off with chopped onion and garlic fry then add whatever you want really chicken/mushroom, bacon/leek, mixed veg and then stir in some risotto rice. Keep adding stock until it's cooked - or even easier add stock, cover and place in the oven until cooked and then stir in some grated cheese to finish)

Fishcakes (mash some pots, stir in some chopped spring onion, cheese, parsley and a pack of smoked salmon bits - you can pick up the odd ends really cheaply - and make into patties and either fry or oven bake) 

There's quite a few more i can tell you if this is the sort of thing you are after. 

Good luck!


----------



## Duffy

Tuna fish sandwhich with soup/any kind

that seems to my be daughter fav at the moment and she loving toast in the morning with eggs.


----------

